# New member



## Adamwtt (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi everyone

I have just joined the forum, having purchased my first Audi TT. It's a mk1 facelift 225, 2003 plate with 51,000 miles on it. Good service history, although a gap of about three years at one point when the car was being driven only about 500 miles a year.

In (brilliant, I think it is) silver. Not Avus as no blue tone to it, and it really is in great condition for age. Looks like a three year old car, not 16 years, to me.

I'm no mechanic, but I read up on common issues on here and they were a great help when viewing the car/test driving the car.

It's had oil change (Inc. Haldex) and new water pump about 6 months ago, but I was wondering if you guys would have a list of things I should check and possibly just replace for peace of mind, soon after I've collected the car.

I have a bit of luck in that my father in law has a small independent car garage so if I struggle to do something myself they can probably help me out at mates' rates!

Anyway, any suggestions you can give for immediate checks and replacements would be gratefully received. Plus, is it worth me getting the Haynes manual?

Sorry for all the questions.

Thanks
Adam

PS. I found the steering surprisingly heavy. Is that normal?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Adam, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
Steering is heavy compared to more modern cars but you will soon get used to it & it's more stable at speed.
Haynes manual is O.K. & cheap enough but the Bentley manual although more expensive is better.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  I find the steering no heavier than on my mk6 Golf or her in doors 17 plate A3


----------



## Adamwtt (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks both.
I will check out the Bentley manual. Saw references to it previously on here, but thought maybe you all had a Bentley as your other drives!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  I find the steering no heavier than on my mk6 Golf or her in doors 17 plate A3


Hi, All depends what you are used to. 
Much lighter than my XR3, but much heavier than my Burg VXR, but soon get used to the difference.  
Hoggy.


----------

